# 07 chevys



## rawfish (Nov 15, 2005)

Anyone have any pictures of what they look like?


----------



## raptorman03 (Mar 1, 2004)

I have not seen the 07 trucks but chevy has pics of the 07 tahoe on the web site ill get you a link 
http://www.chevrolet.com/tahoe/2007/


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah the new Tahoe should give a good idea of what the next gen pickups will look like.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Check out edmunds.com They have some spy pics.

William


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

William B. said:


> Check out edmunds.com They have some spy pics.
> 
> William


Got a link? I can't find it.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Here are the Chevy Pics
http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/FVDP/MakeIndex/make=Chevrolet
and here are the GMC pics
http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/FVDP/MakeIndex/make=GMC
And for our Ford and Dodge fans
http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/FVDP/MakeIndex/make=Ford
http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/FVDP/MakeIndex/make=Dodge

William


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Eww. Those Chevy and GMC's look too much like something toyota or honda would make. It doesnt look masciuline to me. But im sure it'll grow on me over time, and I'll prolly have one in my driveway. LOL


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Saving already for an '07 CC D/A!


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I would have to agree with Mark on this one. I really like the look of the 03-06 body style. I wish they wouldnt change the body style every 3 years but like everything else, you get use to it. I think the 07 Ford super dutys will look good. I know I like my F450! Hopefully next year I will get to replace my 01 Dodge with a 05 2500HD! :waving:


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Guys
As most of you know I work for Gm at the Full Size Truck Plant in Pontiac Mi. I had the chance tonight to go over to the engineering center next to our plant. I got to see the 07 Pickup, man guys it is a whole new look. The body was still cover but I did get to see part of the sheet metal.
It reminds me of a little bit of a Ford Truck. The interior is a whole new look. The inside is clean lines. The headlights and taillights are nothing like is out there now, and I do not see how you will ever get a strobe head in one. 
The lines of the body seem to have a gentle curve to it and the body panels are big. Now all I saw was the 4 door truck and it was loaded, so I'm sure there will be a work version of it, not as fancy. Sorry I can't tell you guys more but most of it was covered.
The best part I thought was watching do some testing on the new truck. They had one on 4 hydraulic cylinders one under each tire and was shacking the living hell out of that truck with a load in the bed, man was that something to see. Look like it was out 4 wheeling big time jumping all over the place. I'm sure there is more to tell, if I remember anything I will pass it on.
Before anybody asked I will not take pictures of it, its not worth loosing a job over.

Regards Mike


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Was it a 2500 or 2500? Did it have a solid front axle?


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Very cool to here Mike. Hey, I hope your plant is not one of the plants that GM is going to close. I would hate to see that happen to ya. I heard something that I have an extremely hard time believing. A friend was at a local dealership and the salesman told him that GM would only be going with a regular cab or crew cab. Any word on this?

William


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi William
I would have a hard time believing that, we sell alot of ext cabs, but you know GM. I just thought about this, I know we are still going to be building rear seats at the Lear seat plant, and the new rear seat is also a split bench instead of a solid rear seat. We are one of the lucky plants, we will keep building trucks for a good while now, just signed a 5.6 million dollar expansion to the plant.
I did not look at the front axle but I can't image GM going back to a solid front axle. I will try to make it back over there later in the week. Will report back later, any more questions guys?

Regards Mike


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Mike - Any word on the base motor for the 1/2 ton and 3/4 ton???????????
Word is everything is going over to DOD in '07????


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Bad Luck said:


> Mike - Any word on the base motor for the 1/2 ton and 3/4 ton???????????
> Word is everything is going over to DOD in '07????


Bad Luck
No word on the motors yet, they are still keeping us in the dark. Like I said earlier, the trucks are still covered up even inside the building. They have padded panels velcroed to them to try to hide the shape. we even tryed to get the plant manager to get one to display at our plant.

Upper GM management said no way, all this is still under tight wraps for now. I did get a better look at the seats, the front seats will no longer have seat belts built into them. They will also have manual lumbar knobs in 07. The folding 20% seat in front now will also have two storage compartments but the cushion looks a little hard and flat. Bad Luck by the way what is DOD?

Regards Mike


----------



## raptorman03 (Mar 1, 2004)

i have a buddy that works in the 90 degree v6 department up there, and DOD is displacement on demand.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

raptorman03 said:


> i have a buddy that works in the 90 degree v6 department up there, and DOD is displacement on demand.


Thanks Nolan, We have not heard anything about new drivetrains but it's not like they keep us informed.

Regards Mike


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

*the 06 impalas have dod*

i test drove a 06 impala with the 5.3 dod one word sweet best car chevy ever built


----------



## schnitz (Dec 3, 2004)

flykelly,I haven't been to look at a "new" truck since the '01s were new.zDo you know (or can find out) if an ext. cab will get a stick. I was told back then by the dealer that Chevy wouldn't do that --no manuals in an ext.cab. If they build one, I'd buy it. Just from a different dealer.


Thanks in advance, Chet.


----------



## spongebob (Nov 7, 2003)

flydoOd..i ordered a 06 4X4 ext.cab, duramax with a 6 speed auto on th
18th..when will i see it?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

schnitz said:


> flykelly,I haven't been to look at a "new" truck since the '01s were new.zDo you know (or can find out) if an ext. cab will get a stick. I was told back then by the dealer that Chevy wouldn't do that --no manuals in an ext.cab. If they build one, I'd buy it. Just from a different dealer.
> 
> Thanks in advance, Chet.


Hi Schnitz
I am told by the final line supervisor that you can get a ext cab with a manual shifter, looks like dealer gave you some bad info.

Regards mike


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

spongebob said:


> flydoOd..i ordered a 06 4X4 ext.cab, duramax with a 6 speed auto on th
> 18th..when will i see it?


Spongebob
I wouldn't look for it before xmas. We are working 6 days still, but we are behind in order's. Is it a 2500 H/D? We also have a shortage of railcars to ship trucks to the dealer. Some trucks have been sitting on our lot for a couple of weeks to get shipped out. Hope you get it soon.

Regards Mike


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I want to get a new truck next summer, before I go to college (mainly because ill be coming home every weekend, to work, from Kalamazoo and I would like something a little more comfortable like ext cab and diesel for better mileage, plus Ive driven like 25k miles in the matter of 6 months), maybe i should get an 06 with some good rebates or an 07 where the bugs might not all be worked out. What do you think Mike?


----------



## spongebob (Nov 7, 2003)

flykelley said:


> Spongebob
> I wouldn't look for it before xmas. We are working 6 days still, but we are behind in order's. Is it a 2500 H/D? We also have a shortage of railcars to ship trucks to the dealer. Some trucks have been sitting on our lot for a couple of weeks to get shipped out. Hope you get it soon.
> 
> Regards Mike


no, i got a 1 ton..


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

spongebob said:


> no, i got a 1 ton..


Ok we are the only plant that builds that Truck, lets hope it is to get shipped on a truck and not a railcar. If you can get the dealer to get you a build date and order number I might be able to keep a eye on it for you.

Regards Mike


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

PremierLand said:


> I want to get a new truck next summer, before I go to college (mainly because ill be coming home every weekend, to work, from Kalamazoo and I would like something a little more comfortable like ext cab and diesel for better mileage, plus Ive driven like 25k miles in the matter of 6 months), maybe i should get an 06 with some good rebates or an 07 where the bugs might not all be worked out. What do you think Mike?


Mark get a 06, we will still be building them till next fall.

Regards Mike


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

*Dod*

Just a quick note.......

I know this isn't apples to apples but my father in law has DOD in his Cadillac Seville and he gets 28 MPG on the highway...

That just may keep me from spending the cash for the diesel....

Derek


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

*Not GMC though*



flykelley said:


> Hi Schnitz
> I am told by the final line supervisor that you can get a ext cab with a manual shifter, looks like dealer gave you some bad info.
> 
> Regards mike


Hey Mike,

I went GM truck shopping this week and funny thing the GMC dealer said that according to his online software Chevys get manual trannys but not GMC's....

Hmmmm...

Pray for snow Mike!!!

Rob.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

sixspeed said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> I went GM truck shopping this week and funny thing the GMC dealer said that according to his online software Chevys get manual trannys but not GMC's....
> 
> ...


 Rob I will have to ask around about that. I don't know why one whould and the other not get it. Hm Hm I alsways pray for snow, would love to set a new snowfall record here in Michigan this winter.

Regards Mike


----------



## spongebob (Nov 7, 2003)

flykelley said:


> Ok we are the only plant that builds that Truck, lets hope it is to get shipped on a truck and not a railcar. If you can get the dealer to get you a build date and order number I might be able to keep a eye on it for you.
> 
> Regards Mike


doOd that would be coOl..i bought the truck because of the "red tag" thing..im told just today that they (the dealer) wont know **** until the truck gets a vin#..and was told that happends when the truck rolls off the assembly line..but ill try to get you some info..then you guys can sprinkle some love on it as it goes down the line.. 
it'll be a WT3500 duramax/6speed. maybe you can tell me something..because its a WT and a 4X4, where will i be shifting this thing, on the dash or on the floor?

ill stay in touch...thanks..wally

PS, i live kinda in southern california..will that make a differance how the truck is shipped?


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

If you got the Allison, the shifter is on the column, but you get the very cool paddle manual shift as well. Got to play w/one yesterday and makes ya wonder why they didn't do this before...


----------



## spongebob (Nov 7, 2003)

rcpd34 said:


> If you got the Allison, the shifter is on the column, but you get the very cool paddle manual shift as well. Got to play w/one yesterday and makes ya wonder why they didn't do this before...


yea i know about the trans shifting, but was wondering about the 4X4, hi/low range thing..


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

More then likely with it being a W/T it will be on the floor.At least that is how all the W/T are at the dealers near me.

William


----------



## spongebob (Nov 7, 2003)

thxs william..thats what i figured too.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Unless you paid for the electronic shift option, it will be on the floor.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

spongebob said:


> doOd that would be coOl..i bought the truck because of the "red tag" thing..im told just today that they (the dealer) wont know **** until the truck gets a vin#..and was told that happends when the truck rolls off the assembly line..but ill try to get you some info..then you guys can sprinkle some love on it as it goes down the line..
> it'll be a WT3500 duramax/6speed. maybe you can tell me something..because its a WT and a 4X4, where will i be shifting this thing, on the dash or on the floor?
> 
> ill stay in touch...thanks..wally
> ...


Wally
That truck will be shipped by rail. I was told tonight we don't have a shortage of rail cars anymore. The vin thing is wrong, they a get a order number long before it gets a vin. If you can get a order number from your dealer, I may be able to get a build date and hopefull get it shipped right away. I'm told it takes a act of god to do this but I asked around tonight and it might be do able. Let me know if you can get that number.

Regards Mike


----------



## spongebob (Nov 7, 2003)

flykelley said:


> Wally
> That truck will be shipped by rail. I was told tonight we don't have a shortage of rail cars anymore. The vin thing is wrong, they a get a order number long before it gets a vin. If you can get a order number from your dealer, I may be able to get a build date and hopefull get it shipped right away. I'm told it takes a act of god to do this but I asked around tonight and it might be do able. Let me know if you can get that number.
> 
> Regards Mike


doOd...ill be back with what ever i can..and i rerally appreciate your effort..:salute:


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

*Thanks Mike!*



flykelley said:


> Rob I will have to ask around about that. I don't know why one whould and the other not get it. Hm Hm I alsways pray for snow, would love to set a new snowfall record here in Michigan this winter.
> 
> Regards Mike


Appreciate it Mike! Thanks Again!


----------



## spongebob (Nov 7, 2003)

FLYKELLEY; my order detail # JSFHMW

:redbounce purplebou :bluebounc

i have a copy of something called a "orderworkbench"..


----------



## schnitz (Dec 3, 2004)

flykelley said:


> Hi Schnitz
> I am told by the final line supervisor that you can get a ext cab with a manual shifter, looks like dealer gave you some bad info.
> 
> Regards mike


Thanks for the info. I just about had it at that dealer before, and they may have lost me for good as long as I can still buy from another area dealer. Depends on how far I'll go for a new Chevy. I suppose it's possible, though, that since the last time I was there it was 2001, things change. Thanks again.

In a while, Chet.


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

I wonder if the 2007's are going to come standard with the 245 tires again.:realmad:


----------



## spongebob (Nov 7, 2003)

their 265's on the 06..


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm referring to the HD's.....I'll puke if they keep the 245's...Enough is enough...:angry:


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

GUYS........I have read that 245 is the largest LT tire made.
Those 265/285s are passenger rated tires............geo


----------



## spongebob (Nov 7, 2003)

my 06 1 ton 4X4 is being delivered with lt265's...


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

The LT265 tires are on the 3500 series trucks from the factory...


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Yeah, but the 2500HD's still get the 245's! What's up with that??


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

Amazing...Ford's and Dodges offer a beefy tire package on all of their 3/4's and 1 tons....Why can't GM. Don't get me wrong, I love GM's, but I'm getting sick of spending money for bigger tires on the way home from the dealership after buying a 40K truck.....Just irks the hell out of me. Same with the plow packages on the crew diesels...Don't get me started about that...


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

While we're *****in', why can'tcha get the sunroof w/the VYU snow plow prep? OR the Allison with the 6.0?? *OR* A 3500 SRW w/a shortbed??? How about the Duramax in the Suburban or Avalanche???? The list goes on... Maybe one day GM will actually _listen_ to their customers and start *making* money for a change...


----------



## raptorman03 (Mar 1, 2004)

rcpd34 said:


> While we're *****in', why can'tcha get the sunroof w/the VYU snow plow prep? OR the Allison with the 6.0?? *OR* A 3500 SRW w/a shortbed??? How about the Duramax in the Suburban or Avalanche???? The list goes on... Maybe one day GM will actually _listen_ to their customers and start *making* money for a change...


Nope that wont happen cause it would be intelligent.


----------



## StealthDump (Nov 30, 2005)

I just need to know if the bed will be molded to the cab. If so, I won't be able to make 'em dump.


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

rcpd34 said:


> While we're *****in', why can'tcha get the sunroof w/the VYU snow plow prep? OR the Allison with the 6.0?? *OR* A 3500 SRW w/a shortbed??? How about the Duramax in the Suburban or Avalanche???? The list goes on... Maybe one day GM will actually _listen_ to their customers and start *making* money for a change...


You're too late OI already *****ed about the sunroof/VYU combo. Why can you get an F250 with PSD, 6 spd manual, sunroof and plow prep package??? In crew, supercab or regular cab...


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

StealthDump said:


> I just need to know if the bed will be molded to the cab. If so, I won't be able to make 'em dump.


I saw the spy pics and looks like the bed is still seperate. Truck looks like the '07 Tahoe.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

NO THE BED IS NOT MOULDED TO THE CAB.

Regards Mike


----------



## NJBuickRacer (Jan 20, 2005)

PremierLand said:


> Eww. Those Chevy and GMC's look too much like something toyota or honda would make. It doesnt look masciuline to me. But im sure it'll grow on me over time, and I'll prolly have one in my driveway. LOL


My thoughts exactly


----------

